# All Water meth users Please READ for low fluid error when tank is full



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

I know it's a long title, but I'm trying to narrow down searches for people like myself. 

MK5 GTI 2.0T FSI 

Anyways. Here we go. I have been running a Snow Performance MAFU Water Meth kit for about 5k. No real big issues, just some minor tweaks and upkeep/dialing in the kit for optimum reliability and performance. I upgraded to the solenoid last week to prevent siphoning fluid into my TB pipe because my nozzle is mounted lower than my tank so if I fill to the top, the fluid just drains and ends up in the bottom of the pipe... solenoid installed. Not more fluid. :thumbup: 

After draining all of my fluid and doing the solenoid install, I then refilled my tank with 50/50 mix of methanol and 100% distilled water. I have been doing this pretty much from the beginning, except sometimes I top off with tap water if I don't feel like going to the store for distilled water which in my eyes isn't really a major concern. 

After I filled up I went for a drive to dial in my settings on my controller again since I zeroed it out for testing of the solenoid. A few minutes after driving my low washer fluid warning came on. I instantly thought I had not connected a line all the way and all my fluid drained. I pull over and I'm still full. hmmmmm maybe a bad sensor? I go home, check all my connections, and washer fluid level sensor and top-off the fluid once again. Light is still on. I drive this way for a few days and come to the conclusion that the methanol possibly just messed up the sensor and that I would order a new one... Kind of annoying, but not a big deal as they are easy to swap and pretty cheap. 

After doing some research and some trial and error, I decided to take a chance on some BS I read on another forum that took forever to find BTW (that's why I'm writing this to help others) 

I read that distilled water has no impurities which makes it non-conductive (which I kind of guessed) and methanol is as well. Normal tap water is conductive and has impurities thus making the sensors 2 metal prongs inside the tank pick up that there is fluid in there. So I took a few cups of regular tap-water water dumped it in the reservoir and voila! No more low level light! 

I thought at first that this would never work, but it did. I drove the car a few miles and no more light. I guess that since I had been using 50/50 distilled water and methanol and a little tap water every once in a while it kept the sensors happy, but after I added the solenoid and went strictly distilled and meth, there was no conductivity for the sensors to read. I know this sounds far-fetched, but like I said. It worked for me. I will report back if I have any other issues, but for now it was free (minus the few cups of water on my bill) and I didn't have to swap the sensor. Good luck and PM if you have any questions.


----------

